# diarrhea problem :(



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

afghan has been having diarrhea since the day i adopted him . he is now 7 weeks old. 

first it was a soft yellow log

then as i took him to vet and gave medications it started getting better

after afterwords it got worse so i took him to vet , he gave him some medications then he has been improving but now he does
yellowish brown log its not diluted and nor hard its somewhere in between

as adviced by vet

i give him

calcium tablet + ( for calcium as advised by vet )
dependal m (for diarrhea ) +
vitamin and mineral tonic ( as advised by vet )

his diet includes (as advised by vet)

diluted skimmed milk + some bred + cerelac for puppies


the problems are

1) diarrhea as i mentioned above

2) He does not drink water .not matter how much i try . i have tried giving him water with needle less syringe . still doesnt likes it.
tried giving him by soaking my fingers in water

but all in vain ,,,,,,,,,,,

?? any suggestions?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Do you have another vet available to you? I don't like the milk and calcuim - saying that becuase if my pup sneaks cheese or a little milk from my kids' cups, he will have very loose poop for a few days. 

It's very common for shepherds to be lactose intolerant.

As for the water - is it tap water straight out of the sink? Maybe there's something in it (like here we have chlorine sometimes and it tastes gross) he doesn't like? You could try a filtration pitcher or some purified bottled water.


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

could u please elaborate more on the calcium and milk part .. i didnt get it

its filtered water..


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

_calcium tablet + ( for calcium as advised by vet )
dependal m (for diarrhea ) +
vitamin and mineral tonic ( as advised by vet )

his diet includes (as advised by vet)

diluted skimmed milk + some bred + cerelac for puppies_



7 weeks old and the vet recommends this as a diet?????? Get another vet.....Should at least be eating food by now..... Heck I'd be having digestive problems eating that Crappy diet.....
if your not feeding puppy food he really doesn't have anything solid to poop...... And you are saying "log" so it really isn't diarrhea either....
Try feeding a quality food such as Taste of the Wild or even a raw diet.... and maybe try bottled water be cause like stated before maybe there is something that tastes funny to your pup in your tap water... also you are giving him a lot of fluid and he may feel water logged.....

Or if it is a must to give formula for some reason at least use one that is good and has proven results like the leerburg formula....
http://leerburg.com/bottlefeeding.htm 

good luck..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How old was your pup when you got him? I agree the diet is causing the pudding poo. Time to change.


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

i adopted him from shelter when he was 4 weeks old . socializing him to dogs people a lot of work but worth it .


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I think this poster isn't in the US so there may be a lot of limitations we don't have here.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I would try a different vet if possible.If you can get dry food I would try that and see if his poops clear up.I would think by now the pup would be lacking lots of vital vitamins eating just milk and bread.


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

i have been giving him vitamin and mineral tonic to cover up his loss for that


i just woke up and found that his diarrhea got worse. he is doing 

yellow slury type thingy










ima go chk doc .any sugestions before i go?


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

update*

he came home frmo doc and he did just fine poop

now after that i gave him propett food with yoghurt

as sugested by vet..

he vomited all that out in 2 times

after that

he vomited 3 more times and even if he drank simple water he vomited..

just talked to vet and gave him dependle tablet .he said if he doesnt gets better after1 hour we would have to take him there and give him glucose by syring

poor afghan .. needs ur prayers


----------

